# Lenovo b575 can't find networking wireless card



## diversisland (Sep 12, 2012)

I recently performed a windows 7 update and when I opened my computer the next morning, the wifi wouldn't work. All the other computers in the house work, but this one. The switch is turned on, have checked device manager and NOTHING is listed there. The green light won't even come on when the switch is activated. I am not computer literate, but have resorted to everything except cleaning the system and rebooting. I am currently using a usb wifi adapter, but would really like to fix this problem( it appears to be a common problem as well). Any quick or easy fixes would be appreciated. I am on five days of trying to remedy this and our computer tech person here couldn't even get it figured out. Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try running a System Restore to a date before the updates were done.

If still having issues try uninstalling the wireless driver from Control Panel and 

install the driver from the manufacturer support site.


----------



## diversisland (Sep 12, 2012)

Makinu1der2~ did that and nothing, the computer can't even find the wireless card to uninstall or install the proper driver. It is like it doesn't even exist on the computer anymore. That is why the tech guy was "lost", but he didn't crack it open either to check to see if the card worked. I haven't had time to take it to another tech person, so I just resorted to a $35 usb wifi adapter. Simple fix for now, but don't like having something else to keep track of. Thanks for the advice. Anything else would be appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

If the Wi-Fi adapter doesn't exist from the Device Manager have you checked the Bios and make sure that the integrated or on-board wireless adapter is enabled?

Restore to the factory default or backup image might be your next option here.


----------



## diversisland (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello 2xg,
No I have not checked the Bios, don't really know how to do that. I have been trying to avoid the restore, recovery disks, & cleaning and reinstalling. What is a backup image? As you can see not too computer savvy. Smart enough to get around some things and ignorant enough to cause so more damage...looking into how to do that on the internet though. Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

To access Lenovo's Bios please see this guide. As soon as you access the Bios, navigate around and look for ethernet onboard or integrated adapter and verify that this is enabled.
How to Get Into Lenovo BIOS | eHow.com

Windows 7 Pro and above versions has built-in to 'Create a System Image' or you may use any imaging software-free and paid to clone your entire hard drive.
Best Free Drive Imaging Program


----------



## Henrik B. (May 8, 2013)

diversisland said:


> I recently performed a windows 7 update and when I opened my computer the next morning, the wifi wouldn't work. All the other computers in the house work, but this one. The switch is turned on, have checked device manager and NOTHING is listed there. The green light won't even come on when the switch is activated. I am not computer literate, but have resorted to everything except cleaning the system and rebooting. I am currently using a usb wifi adapter, but would really like to fix this problem( it appears to be a common problem as well). Any quick or easy fixes would be appreciated. I am on five days of trying to remedy this and our computer tech person here couldn't even get it figured out. Thanks.


Hi there.

Did you ever resolve this issue? 
I have a LENOVO IdeaPad Z370 with the same problem...

Regards


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

> No I have not checked the Bios


An alternative method to accessing the bios depending on your brand is with the computer powered off press the novo button to the right of the power button and select Bios setup.

Henrik B please create your own thread on your issue as we can not advise you in this thread as we are helpig the OP. The forum rules do not allow us to advise you in an existing thread.

We will be glad to help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Henrik B. *- If you need assistance please create your own Thread and we'll be happy to help out.



Henrik B. said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Did you ever resolve this issue?
> I have a LENOVO IdeaPad Z370 with the same problem...
> ...


----------

